# Loving my Valk 3 Elite!



## s_e_a_n666 (May 19, 2020)

As soon I turned the Valk Elite I was super impressed with how the magnetic bump feels even with the clear magnets that came preinstalled. The cube always feels like it's still a cube when I try to turn fast as opposed to my old main the Gan RS which morphs too much for me and it leads to lockups. A lockup on the Valk Elite is unheard of especially with red springs and red magnets, which feels like heaven.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

s_e_a_n666 said:


> As soon I turned the Valk Elite I was super impressed with how the magnetic bump feels even with the clear magnets that came preinstalled. The cube always feels like it's still a cube when I try to turn fast as opposed to my old main the Gan RS which morphs too much for me and it leads to lockups. A lockup on the Valk Elite is unheard of especially with red springs and red magnets, which feels like heaven.


Holy moly dude, going from the RS to the Elite has such a stability change. I mained the elite until I got my mystic wrm but I still use it often. I use the green springs with red magnets (also dope cockatoo logo).


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Holy moly dude, going from the RS to the Elite has such a stability change. I mained the elite until I got my mystic wrm but I still use it often. I use the green springs with red magnets (also dope cockatoo logo).


bro that's not a cockatoo it's the album cover of Chapters of Misery by Slaughter to Prevail


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

s_e_a_n666 said:


> bro that's not a cockatoo it's the album cover of Chapters of Misery by Slaughter to Prevail


My apologies I meant it was the logo I used on my elite, I will link the proper image here (also it was my former pfp because I was too lazy to think about what I actually wanted as a pfp)


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> My apologies I meant it was the logo I used on my elite, I will link the proper image here (also it was my former pfp because I was too lazy to think about what I actually wanted as a pfp)
> View attachment 12220


ok I was confused there


----------

